# New Performer



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

Got my new Weber Performer.  Assembled it in about 45 minutes yesterday, very simple.  This is a very nice quality built grill if you're looking for a very nice charcoal grill, I'd recommend this one.  The gas ignition for the charcoal is fantastic, pour the charcoal in the grill and put the ignition button and viola the charcoal is lit in a matter of minutes.  I threw on some ribeyes for it's initial cook last night!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2006)

suuuuhhhhhweeeet!  Can I have your chimneys?


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> suuuuhhhhhweeeet!  Can I have your chimneys?


Hey........
I already asked for those. :-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2006)

not officially in print like I did.  Too late!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm giving them to Walter, heard he collects them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2006)

Man oh man....what kind of garbage pail is that?  I have to get me one!  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Man oh man....what kind of garbage pail is that?  I have to get me one!  #-o


 That is one fine lookin' pail =D>  gotta' have it :grin: Larry were did you get it?


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb-asses 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry, look out...there's some ugly dude in a wheelchair by your grill. Look in the reflection!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry, look out...there's some ugly dude in a wheelchair by your grill. Look in the reflection!



I'm so glad I was clothed!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :ack: Thank God In heaven for that :ack:  :ack:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come here little Puffy..............a little closer...........perfect...:compuf:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come here little Puffy..............a little closer...........perfect...:compuf:[/quote:14glah6n] uch:  I'm tellin' uch:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2006)

fftop:  fftop:  :rules:  fftop:  fftop:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice lookin' grill Larry, how does that igniter work?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2006)

Runs off of one of those small propane tanks and has a "jet" type burner right in the middle of the grill.  I left it on for a couple minutes and it had the pile lit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Hey Larry!
> I have been contemplating getting a Performer too.
> I was wondering if you can do some kind of mod to make it run from a 20 lb. tank of propane?



Yeah you can, but honestly you don't need it.  It takes less than 5 minutes per cook of using the gas to light the coals.  It's not a "burner" for cooking, more of a "torch".


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Hey Larry!
> I have been contemplating getting a Performer too.
> I was *wondering if you can do some kind of mod to make it run from a 20 lb. tank of propane?*


I think I've seen that on another forum.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2006)

I almost always use Royal Oak lump in my Weber. I didn't do anything special for a first burn in, just lit it and let her rip. I've been back on charcol now (vs. gas) for almost a year. Prior to that I hadn't cook on charcol since high school on the beach.


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

You can get Royal Oak at Walmart.  Even though that grill has the gas ignition, I would still buy the Weber charcoal chimney to get it going quick.  It comes with charcoal baskets so you don't need to order them.  Get a few AL foil pans for doing indirect cooking.  Buy a good pair of tongs.  And a meat thermometer.


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Canuck Expat said:
			
		

> Thanks Nick & Finney
> 
> *Gotta love Walmart*, just sad they don;t have the buy Ameican campaign anymore . . . .


You don't gotta... but sometimes you _have to_.


----------



## WalterSC (May 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm giving them to Walter, heard he collects them.



Hey I use both mine on my 55 gallon drum smoker , and I love em , now all I need is one of those flame thrower lighters and I got it made!!  LOL!!
But one can never have too many chimmneys!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2006)

*Re: NEW GRILL*



			
				RANGER521 said:
			
		

> SWEET...what's on the grill tonight... =P~



Nothing tonight, but we had two big 2.5lb sirloins with baked taters, grilled corn and Texas Toast for Mothers Day.


----------



## Beech Bang (May 22, 2006)

Howdy fellas!


Once my deck is built, this will be my next purchase!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Beech Bang said:
			
		

> Howdy fellas!
> 
> 
> Once my deck is built, this will be my next purchase!



Howdy back to ya BB!  You'll love the Performer!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2006)

Beech Bang said:
			
		

> Howdy fellas!
> 
> 
> Once my deck is built, this will be my next purchase!



Howdy Beech Bang. Hurry and start nailing!


----------



## Beech Bang (May 29, 2006)

If you want to read something funny, scroll down to eggman's review...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...omer-reviews.sort_by=-SubmissionDate&n=286168


Based on eggman's review, I will not be buying the Performer.....NOT!!! :razz:


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Beech Bang said:
			
		

> If you want to read something funny, scroll down to eggman's review...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...omer-reviews.sort_by=-SubmissionDate&n=286168
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the fiction read.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2006)

Someone who works for Brinkman must have posted that


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 30, 2006)

His comments should be taken seriously.  After all he makes some legitimate points and he is one of the top 20 grillers in his cul de sac!  Wasn't the eggman one of the Beatles? :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2006)

Goo goo ga joob.


----------



## Beech Bang (Mar 5, 2008)

Check out his review for the chimney starter. 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member..._pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2008)

Beech Bang said:
			
		

> Check out his review for the chimney starter.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member..._pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------

